# Repair clutch



## dirty tools (May 11, 2022)

my 1916 13” south bend O series clutch has seen better days
I have been unable to find parts for it.
 I found a 10” apron with newer type of clutch
some reworking and I can adapt it

modify
cut the shaft off the new clutch 
machine a new shaft 
weld the new shaft and gear to gether
after welding true shift and bore the shaft out
cut threads 3/4 
it fits great
next to make the actuator rod.


----------

